# Ground Vanilla Bean Fiber



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I saw some ground vanilla bean fiber on The Sage. Do you think any of the scent will come through using the CP process?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think any scent will make it through but I don't have any experience to back that up at all.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use that in soaps, but not for the smell, which you do not get in the finished soap. It gives a nice speckled look and if you used a lot, would be exfoliating.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't think it would make it through.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

So, if i take my "used" vanilla beans that I make vanilla extract with, I can let them dry, grind them up and use in soap?? Cool, I love soap with speckles. I make a vanilla soap with a white layer on top. I think speckles in the white would look great. Thanks for asking this question. I learned something. I was going to throw them away since I had no idea what to do with them. By the way homemade vanilla extract is to die for.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

LaNell, that is an awesome idea. They will look fabulous.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay LaNell......tell me how to make my own extract.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

adillenal said:


> So, if i take my "used" vanilla beans that I make vanilla extract with, I can let them dry, grind them up and use in soap?? Cool, I love soap with speckles. I make a vanilla soap with a white layer on top. I think speckles in the white would look great. Thanks for asking this question. I learned something. I was going to throw them away since I had no idea what to do with them. By the way homemade vanilla extract is to die for.


That will be awesome. I like "stuff" in my soaps, too. And........as Kathy asked............how do you make your own extract? Can it be used in lotion?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a bunch of vanilla beans in a coop, bought a big bottle of 100 proof Vodka. Slit the beans, stuffed the bottle with as many beans as I could squeeze in and let it sit for a long time. The bottle I am using right now is over a year old and still has the beans in it. Since the bottle is about half full I thought it might be time to remove the beans. I like to open the bottle and sniff it but it sure is good extract. 
There is a disher that does vanilla bean coops every year. She also advertises the coop on Craftserver (old candletech site). Good prices or I could not afford to buy them. I have about 25 beans right now and I need to get another bottle of Vodka and start another batch. Yummy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can also go to liquor discount stores and buy vodka by the gallon, then go to Garden Ridge or Hobby Lobby and find pretty bottles with lids or corks, and make these as gifts. LaNell I also buy from her coop, make sure and post coops when you see them over here since I never have time anymore to scope out soap sites.


----------

